# Wolf Bay Launch to Close Dec 31st 2017



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

The owner of the launch where the old Wolf Bay Lodge used to be will be closing the launch as of Dec 31st, 2017. She will be building a home and will be closing the launch. This will overload Josephine and make it a long boat run to fish Wolf Bay. Does anyone know of a small launch for a small aluminum boat around Wolf Bay?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*None I know of.*

That's a shame. I hated to see the lodge go from there. Now access to the only ramp in the area will be closed. 
The only other ramps closest to there is the Josaphine to the east, and the Canal Park in Gulf Shores to the west. All the rest are privately owned. There is a bunch of little "kayak and canoe" parks sprinkled all around. LOL
Anyone find out different- I'd like to be sure to add it to our maps.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...ll=30.325900794703486,-87.59298304072081&z=13


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

Was thinking of launching there one last time on the 31st. Has anyone been there in the last couple of days? Just wanted to make sure they didn't decide to close early before driving over there.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

It was last year but I thought I saw a small ramp in Hammock Creek. Anyone know anything?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Riverfan said:


> It was last year but I thought I saw a small ramp in Hammock Creek. Anyone know anything?


Looking into it- can you give me a street location?? 

I believe there is a private launch at the end Woodland drive inside a gated "secluded" (very private) community.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

All of the boat ramps on all the creeks that feed Wolf Bay are private or community ramps not open to the public.
There was discussion about expanding the parking area at the Josephine ramp, but the locals are really fighting it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Canal Park is a horrible ramp. Stay away. Don't use it. Go somewhere else. Tell your friends to use another ramp.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

Never launched there, but have heard nightmarish stories. But I did see two fist fights at the Wolf Bay Launch last summer, and the lady that jumped on some guys truck for cutting her off at the ramp. Just think, all that fun is going to be showing up at the Josephine ramp or the Canal Park ramp on top of their usual crews. I think I'll put an extra fuel can in my boat and launch at the causeway and just make the run down....


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Looking into it- can you give me a street location??
> 
> I believe there is a private launch at the end Woodland drive inside a gated "secluded" (very private) community.


 Thanks for looking into it, it probably was the Woodland drive. I'm fishing out of a 16 ft/25 hp boat so a trip from canal park is a big commitment. May not make many times this year


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonder if you could launch a boat that small at the sandy spot at the end of Pinewood right next to the now closed boat ramp. I launch my kayak there all the time.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Canal Park is a horrible ramp. Stay away. Don't use it. Go somewhere else. Tell your friends to use another ramp.


I'll admit it can be a difficult ramp to launch from, but it is "do-able". I have been to worse.
Smaller boats (up to 22'- 24") are easier to launch there, but you need a couple of people to do it- and the current can be a pain. So if you try it, try to do it during a slack tide.
Other options for trying to get to the western end (Bon Secour, Oyster Bay, etc), is an oyster shell ramp at Billy's Seafood (although I've never launched there), and at the end of co rd 1 (Pelican Pt, the mouth of Weeks Bay). But, again- for trying to access the Wolf Bay area, the Gulf Shores "Canal Park" will be the best bet for the closest access.
Sure would be nice if they'd put a launch in at Barber's Marina.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...I&ll=29.14370518298122,-84.59920869999996&z=6


----------

